# Fine Looking WH Vent



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

The GC said there wasn't any money in the budget for the water heater so we could not work on it. You see, this job was for safety issues and the priority had to stay focused on the new tu and ADA toilet. 

There was no need to spend money on a WH that works just fine.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

At least there was a fire extinguisher close by. 

If it wasn't so deadly, it would be funny.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

The error in his reasoning was effectively explained by the inspector that just happened to drop by. :whistling2: :laughing:


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Is the T&P plugged?


----------



## BigDave (Mar 24, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> The error in his reasoning was effectively explained by the inspector that just happened to drop by. :whistling2: :laughing:


Gc to home owner, "Ma'am, yer gonna live, but you won't be getting those towel warmers in the bathrooms".:yes:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Titan Plumbing said:


> Is the T&P plugged?


No. It was just a broken fitting.

It has all been upgraded now.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

That was wild biz. I'm willing to bet there was no combustion air provisions either.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Epox said:


> That was wild biz. I'm willing to bet there was no combustion air provisions either.


Nope.


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

I can hear the Crows.......Faaaark!


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

When selecting dryer vent pipe, at least they opted for the metal and not the plastic type.

Glad an inspector just happened to 'pass by'........:whistling2:


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

After seeing the picture's of the WH i could see why the toilet was a safety issues and a top priority.:whistling2::whistling2: So I guess, 40 gallons or more of hot, scalding water. Worse yet, risk explosions, fire, or the release of deadly carbon monoxide gas into your home isn't that important.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> Glad an inspector just happened to 'pass by'........:whistling2:


*GC:* _"Did you call that guy?!?!"_:furious:

*ME:* _"Who me? I would never do that."_ :innocent:


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Thank you for that. To think all these years I was using hard pipe. Flex will make it so much easier.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Just when you think you've seen it all...The PZ sets a new standard...


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Look at how that insulation melted from the heat. 
Glad an inspector was able to drop by.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------

